# Sony NEX-6 nomenclature



## smcbuki (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I'm looking for affordable camera for 1080p video. I was looking and looking for weeks and it seems to me that this camera offers the most bang for buck.
I live in Serbia and there is only one model - NEX-6L. What does this "L" stand for? I guess it only means that it comes with a 16-50 lens, but I'm not sure.
Also, I've found some other models on the internet like 6L/B and 6/B. Can someone please clarify this nomenclature?
Is there a better solution for my needs than this camera?


----------



## unpopular (Mar 11, 2014)

If you are only interested in it for video, and if it's available to you, you might want to consider the BlackMagic Pocket Cinema. It's a bit more expensive, but it's a much better camera for video.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 11, 2014)

I believe the "L" refers to the package with lens for purchasing purposes.
The body only is named NEX-6/B ... and the one with the 16-50mm is named NEX-6L/B


----------



## smcbuki (Mar 12, 2014)

unpopular said:


> If you are only interested in it for video, and if it's available to you, you might want to consider the BlackMagic Pocket Cinema. It's a bit more expensive, but it's a much better camera for video.



Hi. Thanks for reply. I was considering buying the BM Pocket Cinema and it really is better for video, no argue, but I'm going to shoot most of my videos from hand and I won't be using tripod very often and BM does not have a viewfinder which makes it a bit more difficult to operate when shooting from hand (I think so... maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## smcbuki (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello. Thanks for reply. So, those are not different cameras just different buying options.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 12, 2014)

smcbuki said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > If you are only interested in it for video, and if it's available to you, you might want to consider the BlackMagic Pocket Cinema. It's a bit more expensive, but it's a much better camera for video.
> ...



That does make sense. They do have finders that attach to the backs of DSLRs, I don't know if they have one for the pocket. I've heard something a while back about the NEX-6 being prone to overheating. I'd imagine that this issue has been resolved by now, but might be something you'd want to look into.


----------



## smcbuki (Mar 18, 2014)

unpopular said:


> smcbuki said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



I believe that was NEX-5. That issue was resolved with NEX-5R. NEX-6 is ok.


----------



## AlejandroRivera (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone use macro tube set for Sony NEX camera? 
Here is giveaway from aputure, they will release marco tube set. If i can guess the right color firstly, so that i can get free set.https://www.facebook.com/Aputure/posts/686395864754909
Anyone know the color? Black or red? Who can help me?


----------

